
Show HN: Schezzle, a flexible website monitoring tool - jcahill84
https://schezzle.com
======
rgacote
The ability to create dynamic POST monitoring checks is interesting. I have an
API that requires a current timestamp be applied to each call plus an HMAC
header. Typical uptime monitoring service does not allow that.

~~~
jcahill84
The driving force behind it is that monitoring shouldn't fit into a mold. My
thinking is that you should write a script to perform whatever mission
critical thing your application provides, and monitor the output of that.

Thanks for the feedback!

